# 911 Jason...



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey at Photobucket, if you type Kindle Screensaver into the search box, I see a bunch of your SS, but none of my own. What did you do to your pics to get them to come up that way? I have tagged all mine Kindle Screensaver, but it's not what the search thing looks for I guess.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Hmmm... the tags would have been my first guess. Did you just recently tag yours? If so, maybe it takes a bit for the tags to register in their search database? I'm really not sure what would make a difference other than that though.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I just went and tried the search and I see what you mean... but it only comes up with 20 images in the search and I have almost 250 posted. Based on the images I'm seeing there, I think it might have to do with the number of image views, as those are the very first screensavers I had done. So maybe they've had enough views to "register" on their search "radar"... ?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

nah I tag mine as I go, so some have been tagged a looooong time. ah well... I have no clue then.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I also have mine in a folder titled *Kindle Screensavers*... not sure that'd make a difference either though.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

It may be a timing thing ... I had none of my screensavers tagged so I tagged them all, put the same information in description for some and in title for others .... but none of them show up when I did a search.


----------

